# Silly question however ........



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

Our new villa is almost finished and for the life of us we cant think of a name for it !!

It has the most beautiful views out over the sea and we would like the word villa in the name

Any suggestions would be gratefully recieved and if it contains some local word that would be good to

Thanks so much :clap2:


----------



## zeebo (Nov 15, 2009)

I have always wanted to live in a house called '29 Acacia Avenue' but i dont suppose you get to name the street... sadly


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

zeebo said:


> I have always wanted to live in a house called '29 Acacia Avenue' but i dont suppose you get to name the street... sadly


lol no i don t spose i could lol


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

Cmon guys help us out !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## twitsai (Mar 11, 2010)

How does this sound? "Philly's paradise"


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Orange blossom villa


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

What about Pleiades

They were the seven daughters of Atlas; transformed into heavenly constellation, of which six stars are visible (Merope is said to have hidden in shame for loving a mortal).


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Justout of interest their names were Alcyone, Celaeno, Electra, Maia, Merope, Sterope or Asterope and Taygeta


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks so much ( especially Veronica ) for all your replies but I want a pretty name ( I know sad !! )

Any one else plssss

The names of the stars are the mearest so far I think ....................


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

philly said:


> Thanks so much ( especially Veronica ) for all your replies but I want a pretty name ( I know sad !! )
> 
> Any one else plssss
> 
> The names of the stars are the mearest so far I think ....................


How about researching the wild flowers which are in such abundance at this time of year and name it after one of them. For instance anemone.


----------



## jkelly (May 21, 2009)

Aston Villa


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

jkelly said:


> Aston Villa


Oh gawd Seen that corny one a lot


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

philly said:


> Thanks so much ( especially Veronica ) for all your replies but I want a pretty name ( I know sad !! )
> 
> Any one else plssss
> 
> The names of the stars are the mearest so far I think ....................


Why can't I find a dictionary when I want one? How about 'Living the Dream' in Greek?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

BabsM said:


> Why can't I find a dictionary when I want one? How about 'Living the Dream' in Greek?


Ζώντας το όνειρο

zontas to oneiro


----------



## zeebo (Nov 15, 2009)

Hello,

If like you say it is lovely and spacious you can call it 'Megali villa', Its a pretty local name and implies a subtle grandeur.


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

Excelent idea ty


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

zeebo said:


> Hello,
> 
> If like you say it is lovely and spacious you can call it 'Megali villa', Its a pretty local name and implies a subtle grandeur.


Thats a wonderful idea as it is huge what exactly does Megali mean I dont want to be upsetting anyone


----------



## zeebo (Nov 15, 2009)

It means grand or large..


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

philly said:


> Thats a wonderful idea as it is huge what exactly does Megali mean I dont want to be upsetting anyone


I have it that s what I ll call it Villa Megali

Thank you everyone for your imput:clap2:


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

Zeebo how do you sat Megali ?

Is it Megaaaali or as it sounds ?

Thanks


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

philly said:


> Zeebo how do you sat Megali ?
> 
> Is it Megaaaali or as it sounds ?
> 
> Thanks


Its pronounced Megarli


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks veronica


----------



## zeebo (Nov 15, 2009)

Hi,

I'm really happy you chose the name.. If i had enough cash to buy out here i would use it also. I would probably go for 'Megali villa' as it is the correct way round in greek (grand house not house grand).

Please post a pic when you get your sign up!

Z


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

philly said:


> I have it that s what I ll call it Villa Megali
> 
> Thank you everyone for your imput:clap2:


I wouldn't if I were you. You could if you lived in Greece but in Cyprus villa has another meaning and adding megali to it, you are really asking for it.


----------



## Chris & Andrea (Feb 15, 2008)

*A name for your villa*



philly said:


> Thanks so much ( especially Veronica ) for all your replies but I want a pretty name ( I know sad !! )
> 
> Any one else plssss
> 
> The names of the stars are the mearest so far I think ....................


Hi philly,
I started a thread well over a year ago now discussing what plants grow well in Cyprus. In the main these are drought loving plants, succulants etc.
Trying to think of native plants names that are pretty such as orchid, tulip, hyacinth, anemone. Most plant names sound better with cottage obviously.
Whatever you choose it would be good to have the theme running through your garden. What about 'butterfly'; some really pretty native variaties, hopefully attracted by some thoughtful planting of butterfly loving native shrubs?
Just a thought.
Regards,
Chris


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

How about 
konatsi villa =big house villa in the Cypriot dialect
oniro villa or villa onira = dream in Greek
Galinea villa= one of the names for Goddess Afroditi, also means calm sea


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

zeebo said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm really happy you chose the name.. If i had enough cash to buy out here i would use it also. I would probably go for 'Megali villa' as it is the correct way round in greek (grand house not house grand).
> 
> ...


Thanks Z I will take your advice and do it the right way :eyebrows:

And I will post pic when done ty again


----------



## JonandGaynor (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi philly
Bourgenvilla is a beautiful plant and grows all over Cyprus so you could call your house Bourgen Villa
All the best
JonandGaynor


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

theresoon said:


> I wouldn't if I were you. You could if you lived in Greece but in Cyprus villa has another meaning and adding megali to it, you are really asking for it.


Sorry to be stupid but what do you mean .... whats the problem with it ?:confused2:


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

philly said:


> Sorry to be stupid but what do you mean .... whats the problem with it ?:confused2:


I will pm you as I am certain Veronica will delete it as inappropriate content if I post it publicly.


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

theresoon said:


> I will pm you as I am certain Veronica will delete it as inappropriate content if I post it publicly.


Yes theresoon is correct about that word ... and if he posted it publicly and Veronica didn't delete it I would :eyebrows::eyebrows:


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

BabsM said:


> Yes theresoon is correct about that word ... and if he posted it publicly and Veronica didn't delete it I would :eyebrows::eyebrows:


Thanks Babs, it makes me feel less like a prude American to know it would be deleted.

Dina


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

So thanks all lol

So what is the greek word for villa ( proper villa lol)


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

philly said:


> So thanks all lol
> 
> So what is the greek word for villa ( proper villa lol)


epavli. You can still call it --- villa but megali villa would really be asking for it.

estia is the ancient greek word for home as well as the Goddess of the home.

dina


----------



## zeebo (Nov 15, 2009)

Hey, going back to the original 'scope' in the first post it did say "must contain the word villa"... My suggestion does contail villa and Megali does mean big.. 

If i did have a house and was sure i wanted to call it villa.. then i would call it Megali villa still.. Thats if i couldnt get 29 Acacia avenue (Banana man's address!)


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

zeebo said:


> Hey, going back to the original 'scope' in the first post it did say "must contain the word villa"... My suggestion does contail villa and Megali does mean big..
> 
> If i did have a house and was sure i wanted to call it villa.. then i would call it Megali villa still.. Thats if i couldnt get 29 Acacia avenue (Banana man's address!)


Wasn't Acacia Ave Mr Benns pad ?


----------



## Monty (Jun 9, 2008)

zeebo said:


> Hey, going back to the original 'scope' in the first post it did say "must contain the word villa"... My suggestion does contail villa and Megali does mean big..
> 
> If i did have a house and was sure i wanted to call it villa.. then i would call it Megali villa still.. Thats if i couldnt get 29 Acacia avenue (Banana man's address!)


There is an Acacia Ave near where I live :Cry:

Monty


----------

